# Eclipse et SDK java sous mac os X



## Brips (31 Mai 2006)

voila, j'ai un petit problème, je suis un nouveau switcheur avec un MBP et j'aimerais bénéficier sous eclipse de l'aide contextuelle. je sais que sous windows, il faut faire ainsi :
dans les préférences, installed JREs, puis j'édite la JRE, et fais pointer vers le répertoire du SDK de java (au lieu du JRE) ca me permet d'avoir plus d'informations sur les fonctions etc..

par contre, sous mac os x, je sais pas comment faire, la JVM est en fait sur la JRE, et je cherche désespéremment le SDK complet, pour profiter pleinenement d'éclipse... je sais pas si le sdk est installé, ou si c'est seulement la JRE, et dans ce cas, ou trouver le sdk complet ? 

je sais pas si j'ai été très clair 
Merci d'avance


----------



## molgow (31 Mai 2006)

Le répertoire où se trouve Java est : /System/Library/Frameworks/JavaVM.framework/Current
Mais il ne me semble pas que c'est un SDK complet tel que sur un Linux ou Windows.
Si mes souvenirs sont bons, il n'y a pas les sources. Donc si tu veux pouvoir afficher les sources d'une classe du SDK, je pense qu'une solution est de télécharger le SDK Windows chez Sun et de le décompresser et placer les sources quelques part où tu pourras les trouver.


----------



## Dramis (31 Mai 2006)

Le répertoire d'intallation du JDK est:
/System/Library/Frameworks/JavaVM.framework/Versions/CurrentJDK

Les commandes java et javac sont des liens dans le répertoire /usr/bin

Pour les sources, java n'est pas open source, donc y'en n'a pas.

Pour trouver le répertoire d'un programme sous unix:
which [executable]


----------



## molgow (31 Mai 2006)

Dramis a dit:
			
		

> Pour les sources, java n'est pas open source, donc y'en n'a pas.



Les sources de l'API le sont.


----------



## Dramis (31 Mai 2006)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Les sources de l'API le sont.



Dans ce cas là, juste a downloader les sources de l'api et tout foutre dans un répertoire et puis basta????


----------



## GrandGibus (1 Juin 2006)

Oui, tout à fait...


----------



## Brips (1 Juin 2006)

ok, je vais essayer de voir ça alors, pour prendre juste les sources de l'api. dommage qu'apple n'est pas intégré ça d'office. ca fait un peu bidouille :rose:


----------

